# Control Domotico con modem GSM



## jcospina (Jun 3, 2010)

Hola a todos

Resulta que tengo un proyecto en cual tengo que controlar una casa mediante sms usando un pic16f87a y modem gsm gr64, hasta el momento tengo el pic conectado al pc por puerto serial, pero me falta la parte del conectar el pic al modem.

En ultimas necesito poder enviar mensajes desde mi celular al modem, transferir estos mensajes al pic y de acuerdo al mensaje realizar la accion correspondiente, y en caso de alarmas ps necesito que el pic envie un mensaje al celular, y realmente no se como hacerlo.

Cualquier ayuda sera muy bien recibida

Gracias


----------



## EDWMA (Jun 21, 2010)

hola jcospina,

por lo que entiendo ya tienes toda la parte de codigos ok, ya tienes bien configurado el modem? este se hace or comandos AT, al realizar esto ya no necesitas tener conectado el micro al pc sino que este micro va conectado al modem, ya que la comunicacion se hace a traves de red celular, claro!! si el programa funciona correctamente.

espero haya entendido lo que quieres decir


----------

